# What to do ...overnight layovers at O'Hare with AA??



## Carolyn (Jul 6, 2008)

In order for us to get to St. Lucia we have an overnight layover in Chicago (both ways).  Are we able to check our luggage thru to St. Lucia and get all our boarding passes at our original destination (Indianapolis) and vice versa?  We will spend the night at a nearby "airport hotel" with an overnight carry on.  We just don't want to have to haul our large suitcases and stand in those long check in lines as our flight leaves ORD at 6am. We're hoping to go straight to Security.  Does anyone know how this works?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## Jimster (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ohare*

You don't say what airline and if you have stop overs and since there are 4 terminals that makes a difference.  If it is United and your luggage is checked, just go through the security line.  If you have elite status, you get to go through priority security.  I'm not sure what you are "lugging".  You have a limit on carry on as well and you say your luggage is checked through.  That means your "large suitcases" aren't coming off in Chicago.   If you fly out of the international terminal, then you have to proceed through the security there.  I like flying out at 6 am.  the lines are shorter and your chances of being on time are greater.  I do it all the time.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 6, 2008)

You should be able to check your bags through to their final destination when you check in for the first flight. I'm assuming that technically, the stop in ORD is not a stopover, for example, late flight in, first flight out the next morning to your final destination in both directions. If I could see all the codes on your ticket, I could tell you if it's a stopover or not. (I think it would have something like XORD in the fare portion of the ticket if it's technically a stopover.)

-David


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you need to call the airline and get your questions answered.  Due to security issues, you might have to pick up and recheck your luggage.

There's a Hilton on the airport grounds that is walkable.  It's your best bet.

Deb


----------



## lynne (Jul 6, 2008)

With the increased security, the days of leaving your bags overnight for the morning flight are over.  

From my past experiences,  any flight that has an overnight connection will require you to get your luggage and re-check it in the morning.   

The last time we had this happen was June 2007 with an overnight in San Francisco before heading home and things may have changed.  Check with the airline.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 7, 2008)

lynne said:


> The last time we had this happen was June 2007 with an overnight in San Francisco before heading home and things may have changed.  Check with the airline.



Same ticket, last flight in, first flight out, no technical stopover? In the case I described, it's just a layover as part of a normal trip, and you *should* be able to check your bags through to their final destination.

-David


----------



## Jimster (Jul 7, 2008)

*bags*

I think the bags should go straight through as i said before.  What has me curious is just what could you pack that requires big bags?  You need to leave the kitchen sink at home.  I will be traveling to asia for almost a month and I plan to take a roller board.  I went to Italy, Greece, Romania, Spain, etc and all I take is a roller board.  Going to Aruba, let's see there are swim suits and .... well there are swiming suits and let's see... swiming suits.    I subscribe to the old philosophy that you need to take about 1/2 the clothes you think you should take and twice the money.  There is a sticky here that gives you some very good suggestions on what to pack and how to pack it efficiently.  You are right to be concerned about big bags because they can make an otherwise enjoyable time very difficult, but the solution is to not take big bags rather than worry about them.  Most TS have a laundry and that means you need to take less.  BTW it is just as easy for the airlines to lose a big bag as a small one and if you check your bags be prepared for the fact you may never see them again or you won't see them during your stay.  Also be sure that anything you pack in them you can afford to lose because that just may be the case.  Finally, if you are not an elite, (and it doesn't sound like you are), depending on the airline be aware that you are probably going to pay a nice piece of change to check those bags each way.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe it's called a roll-aboard, Jim. 

There is something called a roller board:

http://www.google.com/products?q=ro...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

I'd like to see you put your clothes in one of those.  

-David


----------



## Jimster (Jul 7, 2008)

*humility*

 David-It is with great humility i must bow to your superior knowledge and admit my failure.  Yep- its one of em darn things!      Sorry it makes me paranoid- it follows me where ever I go.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 7, 2008)

oops.

-David


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bag double check*

In '06 I flew to Barbados, departing CLE on the last flight to ATL, where I had to overnite before getting on the only morning flight from there to BGI.  I had to claim my bags in ATL and then recheck them the following day.  This was on Delta.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I think the bags should go straight through as i said before.  What has me curious is just what could you pack that requires big bags?  You need to leave the kitchen sink at home.  I will be traveling to asia for almost a month and I plan to take a roller board.  I went to Italy, Greece, Romania, Spain, etc and all I take is a roller board.  Going to Aruba, let's see there are swim suits and .... well there are swiming suits and let's see... swiming suits.    I subscribe to the old philosophy that you need to take about 1/2 the clothes you think you should take and twice the money.  There is a sticky here that gives you some very good suggestions on what to pack and how to pack it efficiently.  You are right to be concerned about big bags because they can make an otherwise enjoyable time very difficult, but the solution is to not take big bags rather than worry about them.  Most TS have a laundry and that means you need to take less.  BTW it is just as easy for the airlines to lose a big bag as a small one and if you check your bags be prepared for the fact you may never see them again or you won't see them during your stay.  Also be sure that anything you pack in them you can afford to lose because that just may be the case.  Finally, if you are not an elite, (and it doesn't sound like you are), depending on the airline be aware that you are probably going to pay a nice piece of change to check those bags each way.



We always take our own snorkeling equipment plus my husband is 6'8" so even his t-shirts are big  We booked on AA before the 6/15 cut off so  we don't have to pay for any checked bags this time.  Even if we didn't have to check luggage out of ORD, I guess we would still have to go to the counter and get Boarding passes since I don't think we can check in online for the final destination since it is an international flight(unless they give thern to us in Indy.  I recently read this about carry on bags: 

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2008/Jun/30/free-ride-over-for-oversize-carry-ons/

Carolyn


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 7, 2008)

Carolyn: Please post upon your return how all this played out, so the next person will have the updated answers -- due to the security issues and whatever else


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Carolyn: Please post upon your return how all this played out, so the next person will have the updated answers -- due to the security issues and whatever else



We don't go until the end of Sept but I will do that.  In the mean time I will call AA and see what they say.

Carolyn


----------

